# Michigan legal snares



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

What are the standards for snares to be legal in michigan..







thanks


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

[/COLOR]​*Fur Harvester Rules* 
[SIZE=-1]*It is illegal to:*


[/SIZE]Use any kind of a trap other than a foothold, body-gripping or conibear-type trap unless specifically otherwise provided.
Use a foothold trap with a jaw spread exceeding a number 2 foothold trap when taking mink or muskrat.
Use snares or live traps. *Exceptions:* See Beaver and Otter Trapping Regulations, Winter Fox and Coyote Non-Lethal Snaring, and Live Traps.
Use or have in possession or transport in an area frequented by wild animals a catching device of any kind without permanent etching or a metal tag bearing the users name and address or Michigan Driver License number. *Exception:* See Beaver and Otter Trapping Regulations.
Set a steel trap within 50 feet of any water in Zone 1 before October 25, before November 1 in Zone 2 or before November 10 in Zone 3, unless a duffer-type, egg-type, or similarly designed leghold trap for raccoon is used, or a body gripping or conibear trap that is placed 4 feet or more above the ground. See zone descriptions & map.
Set a body-gripping or conibear-type trap larger than six inches in width (as measured inside the jaw hinges) on dry lands that are publicly owned, or over frozen submerged publicly owned bottomlands or on commercial forest lands, unless it is four feet or more above the ground or placed in a box or similar container inaccessible to dogs.
Molest or disturb the house, hole, nest, burrow or den of a badger, beaver, mink, muskrat or raccoon, whether occupied or not, or molest or destroy a beaver dam, except under a DNR Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit.
Set a trap on a beaver dam or lodge unless the trap is submerged below the water.
Transport or possess live game taken from the wild, except under a rehabilitation permit or as specified in a Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit.
Stake, put out or set a catching device at any time before the day on which the open season begins.
Use a multiple catch or colony trap except for taking muskrats, provided the trap is completely submerged. Colony traps must be constructed of steel and be no larger than six inches high, six inches wide and 24 inches deep (nuisance control operators MAY use colony traps for muskrats and other species.)
Bring a live raccoon or skunk into Michigan.
Shoot a muskrat, beaver, otter, mink, fisher, or marten except under DNR permit. Badgers in traps may be shot (see next bullet.)
Coyote, fox, raccoon, bobcat, and badger may be killed in traps by furtakers using .22 caliber or smaller rimfire firearms, except for junior fur harvesters with trap only licenses.
Trappers are legally required to check restraining type traps and snares designed to hold animals alive at least once each day in Zones 2 and 3 and at least once within each 48 hour period in Zone 1. It is highly recommended that trappers check restraining type traps and snares daily.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I think he's looking for dimensions, thickness, deer-stops, etc. My advice would be to buy them. Go to a website that sells trapping equip. They'll have "Michigan Legal Snares." It's a pain to make them without a good swage. Michigan snare stardards almost make the snare not worth anymore in my book.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

There is a *LOT* of information here:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/THEBOOK12_05_144690_7.pdf


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

When do you think they will allow **** snaring...I have snared FOX AND YOTES and i think this is a very humane way to catch them...I would be nice to target other animals as well.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

moderators can we make this a sticky???


----------

